# Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP



## karsi-hgw (15. Februar 2007)

Hey Leute, ich komme aus Greifswald und angle eigentlich schon total lange und für mein leben gern.... jetzt möchte ich mal das watangeln ausprobieren und wäre über hilfreiche tips sehr dankbar, was in und um greifswald so geht.

hab gehört das wampen und loissin sehr gut auf hornhecht gehen, stahlbrode sogar auf hering und hornhecht.
ist es auch möglich so "nah" am strand zander oder hecht zu angeln?

vielen dank für eure hilfe

#h


----------



## Barsch29 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

*Hey,*
*Hornies habe ich letztes Jahr auch gefangen.*
*Im Bodden & in der nähe vom Strelasund.*
*Hecht & Co. aber noch nicht. Bekannte waren mit dem Boot drausen, aber beim Wattangeln hatten Sie auch kein erfolg.*

*Gruß Barsch29*


----------



## karsi-hgw (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

ja, naja.. soweit ist mir das ja auch alles bekannt, ich weiss das man hornhecht bekommt... nur wo genau?


----------



## Barsch29 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

*                              :vik: *
*versuche es mal in Tremt! Da fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder hin. Insel Riems & Insel Zudar (auf Rügen) sollen auch gute fangplätze sein!*

*                  #h  Barsch29*


----------



## karlosito (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

ich hab gute und relativ viele hornies beim fähranleger in stahlbrode gefangen, n guter hecht is auch auf den falkfish witch gegangen, aber psst, nich verraten^^


----------



## Boddenmops (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

Moin Karsi ! #h

Für Hornhecht sind wohl die besten Ecken die Insel Riems (da kann man genau am Wasser parken) und 
Wampen (da muß man allerdings ein kleines Stückchen bis zum Wasser laufen - dafür hat man da eher seine Ruhe).

Ludwigsburg geht auch - allerdings war ich da noch nicht sooo erfolgreich.

Im Frühjahr sind diese Stellen aber auch immer für gute Hechte (besonders Riems) um und über 80 cm gut, wenn der Hecht nach der Laichzeit flach steht. #6

Kannst ja mitkommen ...


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## karsi-hgw (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Watangeln/ Greifswald, OVP*

hey, ja also diese tips sind ja mal verwertbar. vielen dank

klar können wir mal zusammen gehen stefan...


----------

